# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  اتصال به wifi از درون برنامه

## ravangard

با سلام به دوستان
من می خواهم از طریق برنامه نویسی به یک wifi وصل بشم 
آیا api خاصی لازم هست ؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## aaligoli

> با سلام به دوستان
> من می خواهم از طریق برنامه نویسی به یک wifi وصل بشم 
> آیا api خاصی لازم هست ؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید


در مورد پروژه بیشتر توضیح بفرمایید.

----------


## ravangard

> در مورد پروژه بیشتر توضیح بفرمایید.


دستوراتی می خوام که Wifi های اطراف را به من نشان بدهد متشکر می شوم اگر راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------

